# صيانة التكييف المركزى



## هيثم محمد رشوان (19 يونيو 2007)

ارجوان يرد عليا احد فى كيفية صيانة التكييف المركزى


----------



## مهندس/علي (20 يونيو 2007)

دة موضوع كبير وفي في الموقع مواضيع كتيير بتتكلم فية ممكن تدور وهتلاقي لانك بتتكلم عن مكثف وكويل وموتور وزيت وفريون ووصلات ومراوح ومواسير ليلة وكل حاجة لية شغلها ولاكن الموضوع بسيط جدا دور بهدوء وهتلاقي كل الي انت محتاجة وبالتوفيق انشاء الله


----------



## عبد الرحمن الضعوي (2 أغسطس 2007)

للاسف مااعرف


----------



## حسام عبد الصبور (28 أكتوبر 2009)

> _عندي تكيف وحدات مجمعه الزامل لا يقوم بالتبريد بصوره جيده مع العلم انه تم التشيك علي فلاتر البكتريا والكمبروسر _
> _وبوابات الهواء وكلها سليمه فاين المشكله_
> _افيدونا بالرد جزاكم الله خير_​


----------



## حسام عبد الصبور (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*البرنس*

_:33:_


----------



## حسام عبد الصبور (28 أكتوبر 2009)

*البرنس*

ممكن شرح كيفية شحن وتفريغ الثلاجه والمكيف بس بطريقه واضحه وخطوات متتاليه افيدونا جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## mass power (6 يناير 2010)

ارجو توضيح كيفيه صيانه التكييف


----------



## mass power (6 يناير 2010)

الرد


----------



## amakali (6 يناير 2010)

عفوا اين الموضوع


----------



## حسين تكنولوجيا (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز 
تاكد من كمية الغاز المشحونة
فربما هناك قلة لغاز الشحن(الفريوم)فلا يعطي تبريد جيد
اخوك حسين تكنولوجيا


----------



## mottohotto (7 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
اولا بالنسبه لموضوع التكييف المركزى صيانته زى صيانه التكييف العادى و لكن يستحب الغسيل كل شهر مره و بماكينه ضغط مياه و التركيز على المكثف
و يفضل غسيل الكوندنسر بالكيميكال بنسبه 2 الى 1 و هو كيميكال لونه احمر 
يفضل غسيل المبخر بكيميكال بنسبه 2 الى 1 و هو لونه اخضر
باقى اجزاء الدائره الكهربيه يجب فتح الكونتاكتور و فحصها باعين ان كانت بها كربون ام لا و رش نقاط التماس بماده اسمها سى ار سى 
تربيط جميع اجزاء الكهربيه و الاطراف 
استخدام البلاور فى تنظيف الدائره من الاتربه 
طبعا موضوع الفلاتر بيكون على حسب نوع الفلتر 
فهناك فلتر يغسل بالماء الجارى و هو الفلتر الالومنيوم و يترك فى الهواء ليجف
ثم فلتر نوع قطنى و هو نفس العمليه 
و فلتر اسفنجى نفس العمليه 
اما الفلتر الجيبى بيتغير كل سته اشهر 
الفلتر الهيبا كل 6 اشهر و 3 فى المستشفيات 
طبعا السيور لا بد من اعاده شدها و ان لوحظ تشقق فتغيرهم افضل 
احواض تكثيف المياه تنظف و تغسل بالكامل و تجفف ثم تدهن كل سنه مره
مراجعه الكونترول و التتابع الخاص به من اول عمليه التشغيل مثل ما هو اتى 
اول حاجه ترفع المرفتاح الخاص بالباور 
لازم الفولتج ريلاى ينور دليل على اكتمال الفازات 
شغل من الثيرموستات لا بد من عمل التايمر لمده 3 او 5 دقائق 
فى خلال هذه الفتره هتعمل مروحه المبخر 
بعد ذلك هيشتغل الكمبروسر 
على درجه الثيرموستات 
لا بد من عمل بامب داون و يفصل الكمبروسر لو بريشر 
اعد التشغيل و شيل الفرد الخاص بكنترول المراوح الخاصه بالكوندنسر 
لا بد من فصل الكمبروسر هاى بريشر 
افصل المفتاح الخاص بالكمبروسر و هو مفتاح الباور و شغل التكييف هيعمل مراوح مبخر ثم بعد التايمر هيعمل مرواحد الكوندنسر و بعد مرور 3 دقائق هيفصل مراوح الكوندنسر وده دليل على صلاحيه قاطع الوقايه من ضغط الزيت
اى اصوات غريبه او اهتزازات لا بد من معالجتها بالربط او اللحام 
قياس مستوى الزيت مهم و ان امكن تغييره يكون افضل 
طبعا هناك خطوات اخرى بتكون مثل معالجه اى صوت برولمان بلى المراوح و يفضل تغييرهم و دى بتبان بالصوت 
معاينه شكل ريشه المراوح 
قياس الامبير و الشحنه 
كل ده هيظهر معاك و انت بتعمل الخطوات الاولى 
و لو فى شىئ افتكرته هرد تانى عليك


----------



## mottohotto (7 يناير 2010)

موضوع الشحن بالنسبه للثلاجه و المكيف ملوش ثوابت 
فربما و انت بتشحن حصل سدد و ده ام طبيعى فى الثلاجات 
انا هقول بطريقه مبسطه و ان قابلك مشكله نحلها واحده واحده فالعوارض كتيره و الحلول ابسط 
اهم شئ التفريغ 
انت هتفرغ ليه 
مفيش تبريد - تفويت - حرق - سدد - تسريب و معالجته بالحام - اختلف عليه الامر 
هى دى بدايه المشكله انا هفرغ ليه و ده قرار سعات بيكون خطا و سعات بيكون الحل 
المهم التفريع فى اى معده من معدات التبريد و التكييف يكون من نهايه الكوندنسر - الشبكه - السربنتينه و بالتحديد بعد الفلتر مباشره 
التفريغ يكون بالقطع و ليس اللحام 
و بعد ما تعالج مشكلتك و هنا اساس الحل و هو علاج المشكله بمعنى 
لو تسريب يبقه انت لازم تحدد مكان التسريب قبل ما تفرغ الشحنه 
لو الضغط منخفض و غير كاف استعين ببلف ثاقب و زود الشحنه 
او جهاز الكترونى 
او لمبه هاليد 
او التراسونيك لو فى امكانيات 
او بالاشعه فوق البنفسجيه 
اوعى تزود الدائره بالهواء و تضغطها و تقول هقضى الغرض احنا مش بتوع عجل و كاوتش احنا بتوع تبريد و تكييف يعنى علم مدروس و فاهم ان الهواؤ فيه رطوبه و تخريجها من دائره ثلاجه يتطلب مجهود اكبر و تغيير من 2 الى 3 فلتر و تضييع وقت و مجهود و غاز و انت راجل بتشتغل يعنى بزنس و سمعه و فلوس 
المهم بعد ما تحدد التسريب و تلحم تمام و تبدأ بتركيب الفلتر الجدي ثم تبدأ فى تجفيف الدائره بسائل ساوزن و هو نيتروجين سائل سحبه سهل جدا تلحم وصله شحن فى وصله السحب و تركب الجيدج و توصله الخرطوم فى الوصله و تقفل الجيدج و تمى حوالى 2 سم مكعب و تضع الكابلرى داخل هذا السائل و تسمى و تشغل الثلاجه هيقوم ساحب السائل و قبل ما يخلص ب 5 ملى على طول افصل الكمبروسر و اوعى تكون بخيل و تقول ليسه حبه لان الكمبروسر هيسحب الهوا بعد كده و الهواء قولنا فيه نسبه رطوبه و تدخل فى الفلتر الجديد و تسد مع الشخنه و ترجع تكرر العمليه تانى يبقه خلينا كرماء من البدايه 
طبعا فى اثناء السحب هينزل العداد فى وضع فاكيوم 
بعد فصل الكمبروسر لازم هنا الاحظ ان العداد بيرتفع واحده واحده و ليس سريعا لانه لو ارتفع بسرعه معناها ان فى تسريب 
واحد يقول لى طيب ما الدائره مفتوحه و انت سحبت من الكابلرى 
الجواب ان المفروض ان الكابلرى هو اللى هيدخل منه الهواء و بصعوبه و ده بياخد وقت حوالى 10 او 15 دقيقه 
اما لو ارتفع بسرعه فمعناها ان الهواء دخل من مكان اخر و هنا اعرف ان فى تسريب و متستغجلش اكشف تانى 
المهم بعد ما الامور مشيت و تمام ابدا فى لحام الكابلرى 
بتنى الكابلرى حمالى سم و ادخله فى فتحه الفلتر حتى لا يعمل ثقف بالمصفى و يخرج السيلكاجيل و يسد الكابلرى 
بعد اللحام بعمل فاكيوم من 20 دقيقه الى 30 دقيقه 
الفاكيوم الغرض منه اخرج اى هواء من الدائره
من الوضع الاخير لتركيب العداد بوصل الخرطوم اللى فى الوسط بالفاكيوم 
و بشغل الفاكيوم 
بعد الفاكيوم بنتظر كمان 15 دقيقه بعد فصل الفاكيوم 
المفروض لا يرتفع العداد فوق 29بوصه زئبقيه بالسالب
اذا ارتفع فهناك تسريب حتما ارجع و عالج 
بعد ذلك شيل الفاكيوم ووصل اسطوانه الغاز 
افتح الاسطوانه و خرج الهواء من الخرطوم و اسمها برج 
افتح العداد و اشحن غاز ثم غاز ثم غاز 
هتلاقى العداد بيرتفع لحد 60 بى اس اى و ده ضغط غاز 12 
اذا كان اقل خليك فاتح و اصبر و بلاش سائل 
لو عاوز سائل يبقه لازم تنتظر 15 دقيقه على التشغيل 
بعد التشغيل لاح حظ الامبير و خلى بالك من الامبير و بيانات الثلاجه و قارن بنهم
الضغط هينزل من 60 الى 10 بى اس اى 
اظبط الثيرموستات على 1 حتى عندما تتحقق درجه الحراره تفصل 
بعد الفصل انتظر التشغيل 
عندما تعمل بعد دقيقه بل ايدك و قيس التشميع و هو التصاق اليد بجوانب الفريزر ما عدا الجنب الخاص بالسحب 
فك الوصله الخاصه بالشحن بعد غلق المحابس و توكل على الله 
موضوع التكييف اسهل من الثلاجه 
مفيش فيه تغيير فلتر و لا سحب سوزان 
هو كشف و تفريغ و فاكيوم و شحن و بس 
اذا حصل سدد فقم بتغيير الفلتر و فى الغالب هو شبكه نظام مصفى 
طبعا الغاز ضغطه فى الواقف 120 
التشغيل 67 بى اس اى


----------



## بياتشينزا (8 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته _اخى العزيز اذا تم التشيك على كل ما قلته فان الغاز ناقص بالوحده الا وهى الشحنه الفريونيه ففى هزه الحاله يتم الكشف على التنفيث لان لو تم شحن الوحده فسوف يحدث بعد فتره نفس العطل فلابد علاج التنفيث اولا_


----------



## لبيب العلي (8 يناير 2010)

:4: it is ok


----------



## عبدالله الدباشي (21 أغسطس 2010)

الرجاء تزويدنا باالموضوع


----------



## عبدالعزيز زيدان (27 أبريل 2011)

المشكله عندك أنشاء الله أكيد فى الفريون أشحن الجهاز


----------



## خالد محمد الزنكي (20 يونيو 2011)

1 الغاز قليل وسؤالي هل يعمل الضاغط بشكل مستمر ام يتوقف ويعمل


----------



## ياسر شعبان (21 يونيو 2011)

*- اعمال الصيانة *







*[FONT=&quot]1- صيانة المضخات :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويتم فيها تغيير وصلات الوصل بين الجزئين الميكانيكى والكهربى والتزييت والجلب واذا لزم الامر تغيير المحرك او المضخة .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]2- صيانة المبرد والمكثف :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] وفيها يتم التنظيف الخارجى اذا لزم الامر والتنظيف الداخلى كل عام .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]3- تغيير الزيت : [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]ويتم تغييرة على حسب عدد ساعات التشغيل .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]4[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]- صيانة الفان كويل :[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] تنظيف الفلاتر كل 15 يوم والتنظيف الداخلى للملف فى بداية فصل الصيف وصيانة المراوح وتغيرها اذا لزم الامر .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]5- صيانة وحدات مناولة الهواء : [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]تنظيف الفلاتر كل 15 يوم والتنظيف الداخلى للملف فى بداية فصل الصيف وصيانة المراوح وتغيرها اذا لزم الامر ومراقبة ممرات الهواء .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]6- صيانة فلاتر الزيت والفريون .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]يتم غلق المحابس قبل وبعد الفلتر وسحبة من الدائرة وتنظيف المصفاة الخاصة بة وتنظيف اجزائة الداخلية واعادة تركيبة وفتح المحابس وذلك على حسب ساعات التشغيل .[/FONT]*
** ملحوظة**[FONT=&quot] يتم معالجة المياة للابراج عن طريق وضع محاليل مقاومة للتاكل بالنسبة للحديد وتفتيت الترسبات .[/FONT]*



** وحدة تخزين شحنة الفريون **Rasicel system** **
** ملحوظة:**[FONT=&quot] عدد الابراج هنا 6 ابراج يقسم كل برج الى خليتين كل خلية مستقلة بمكونتها. كل شيللر يستهلك خلية ونصف لتبريد المكثف . [/FONT]*


----------



## شركة الزهراء (15 سبتمبر 2011)

برجاء تحديد المطلوب صيانة وقائية أم ربع سنوية أم نصف سنوية أم سنوية


----------



## mina nabil (26 ديسمبر 2013)

فى سؤال مهم جدا لية بنغير الهيبا فلتر كل 6 شهور وبذات فى المستشفيات كل 3 شهور 
هل فى قانون للكلام دة ولاه الهيبا فلتر ليه مدة صلاحية 
انا عاوز دليل على تغيير الهيبا كل 6 شهور او 3 شهور او كتاب مثلا


----------

